# natural standind ears?



## ilovemypitbulls1989 (Nov 29, 2008)

What's with the pits who have ears that naturally stand up? Where does this come from? And are all pits feet webbed? A friend of mine has a male who's ear stand straight up without any altering. And his feet are "webbed"..... my females feet don't look like his? Just curious


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

My little AST Tweak has full pricked ears. When she was younger she had a very nice natural ear set. At around the age of 6 she came down with something like Bells Palsy and ever since then her ears have stood straight up. She looks like a donkey but we love her to death.


----------



## ilovemypitbulls1989 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm. Well what about puppies...you know when their ears start to flat down and stuff....what if they go up instead of down? I've seen a couple pups like this too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Funky ears are perfectly normal in this breed. Part of why you don't see it even more is because so many crop the ears.

Ears position doesn't effect performance/working ability so really IMO is not a big deal.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Patch! This coming from someone who owns gorgeous dogs with beautiful ears! Hehehehehe. 
Elvisfink, that is a pretty AST.
My girl Sweet Pea had prick ears going for almost a year and then they sat down one day and hardly ever come up anymore. Like Patch o Pits said, funky ears are pretty common in the breed.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea all the males i've owned have webbed feet. my female( i have a pic of her in my photos) her ears have always stood up on their own. now that she is older her left one has started to flop over a little, but it's cute on her, she's petite , so her big ol' ears just give her personality i think.


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

From my understanding, some have webbed feet and some dont. Normally, pitties with natural standing ears are called bat ears or prick ears. I've had a handsome bat eared pittie


----------



## ilovemypitbulls1989 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm. I didn't know if it had to do with a "type" of pit or maybe if it came from a certain bloodline somewhere along the way? It semi facinates me I guess. Gives them a little bit more personality


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my dads apbt Jade when we first got her her ears were naturally down then when she was almost 6 months they poped straight up and havent been down since she will be 4 years old in january, she is a full prick ears. my boy has natural ears and they do all kinds of things..i always say Peanut has his personality and his ears have their own


----------

